# Worst AMV Ever Made



## whiteskunk (Oct 7, 2010)

I proudly proclaim to have created "The Worst AMV Ever Made".
By far the worst piece of cinematic garbage to have ever been posted at Youtube.
The video was purposely made bad in an effort to win the title of Worst Video Ever.

To say that it sucks would be putting it mildly.

Judge for yourselves.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0ysPo-HRjQ


----------



## mystery_penguin (Oct 7, 2010)

Bullshit

I've seen worse.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 7, 2010)

there is no "worst AMV". they are all equally retarded.
your video is kinda fun to watch though! XD


----------



## Pine (Oct 7, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> there is no "worst AMV". they are all equally retarded.


 
pretty much this. I don't think there is such thing as a good AMV.


----------



## SICK (Oct 8, 2010)

I've seen way worse.


----------



## whiteskunk (Oct 8, 2010)

According to one of the mods at the Funimation forum, this is more inline with the "AMV Hell" series. I never heard of that until now.


----------



## Tuss (Oct 8, 2010)

That wasn't an AMV? XD
But it was pretty fun to watch.

(EDIT: Ohhhh, its one of the mis-labeled AMVs xD still pretty fun :3)


----------

